# DRINK WATER ON AN EMPTY STOMACH..Oriental Practice



## Ozarkgal (Apr 2, 2013)

*~~DRINK WATER ON EMPTY STOMACH~~*

It is popular in Japan today to drink water immediately after waking up every morning. Furthermore, scientific tests have proven its value. We publish below a description of use of water for our readers. For old and serious diseases as well as modern illnesses the water treatment had been found successful by a Japanese medical society as a 100% cure for the following diseases: Headache, body ache, heart system, arthritis, fast heart beat, epilepsy, excess fatness, bronchitis asthma, TB, meningitis, kidney and urine diseases, vomiting, gastritis, diarrhea, piles, diabetes, constipation, all eye diseases, womb, cancer and menstrual disorders, ear nose and throat diseases.

METHOD OF TREATMENT
1. As you wake up in the morning before brushing teeth, drink 4 x 160ml glasses of water
2. Brush and clean the mouth but do not eat or drink anything for 45 minute
3.. After 45 minutes you may eat and drink as normal.
4. After 15 minutes of breakfast, lunch and dinner do not eat or drink anything for 2 hours
5. Those who are old or sick and are unable to drink 4 glasses of water at the beginning may commence by taking little water and gradually increase it to 4 glasses per day.
6. The above method of treatment will cure diseases of the sick and others can enjoy a healthy life.

The following list gives the number of days of treatment required to cure/control/reduce main diseases:
1. High Blood Pressure (30 days)
2. Gastric (10 days)
3. Diabetes (30 days)
4. Constipation (10 days)
5. Cancer (180 days)
6. TB (90 days)
7. Arthritis patients should follow the above treatment only for 3 days in the 1st week, and from 2nd week onwards – daily..
This treatment method has no side effects, however at the commencement of treatment you may have to urinate a few times.
It is better if we continue this and make this procedure as a routine work in our life. Drink Water and Stay healthy and Active.

This makes sense .. The Chinese and Japanese drink hot tea with their meals not cold water. Maybe it is time we adopt their drinking habit while eating!!! Nothing to lose, everything to gain...

For those who like to drink cold water, this article is applicable to you.
It is nice to have a cup of cold drink after a meal. However, the cold water will solidify the oily stuff that you have just consumed. It will slow down the digestion.

Once this 'sludge' reacts with the acid, it will break down and be absorbed by the intestine faster than the solid food. It will line the intestine.
Very soon, this will turn into fats and lead to cancer. It is best to drink hot soup or warm water after a meal.

A serious note about heart attacks:
· Women should know that not every heart attack symptom is going to be the left arm hurting,
· Be aware of intense pain in the jaw line.
· You may never have the first chest pain during the course of a heart attack.
· Nausea and intense sweating are also common symptoms.
· 60% of people who have a heart attack while they are asleep do not wake up.
· Pain in the jaw can wake you from a sound sleep. Let's be careful and be aware. The more we know, the better chance we could survive...

A cardiologist says if everyone who reads this sends it to everyone they know, you can be sure that we'll save at least one life.

What do you think of this...I don't know the source, it was sent to me in an e-mail.  Phil is an expert in Chinese medicine, maybe he could give some insight to this claim.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 2, 2013)

The health benefits of drinking a lot of water are well known and obvious:  Ya get exercise from walking back and forth to and from the bathroom . . . !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2013)

Makes sense to me, as water flushes out toxins from the body.  Also, they say that tepid water is better than cold, something to do with electrolites.  Warm lemon water first thing in the morning is also good for the organs, I have a large glass of warm filtered water with organic lemon juice every now and then. :lemo:



> A glass of *warm* *lemon* or lime *water* first thing in the morning is surprisingly helpful in several ways. This Yogic or Ayurvedic ritual was primarily for stimulating digestion and eliminating ama, the Ayurvedic term for toxic slime that builds up in the gastro-intestinal or GI tract. This ritual has even more health benefits.
> 
> Full article: http://www.naturalnews.com/033383_le...digestion.html
> 
> _More about_ _lemons_...http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Lemon


----------



## That Guy (Apr 2, 2013)

When I'm floating around, waiting for a wave at sunrise, I often take small sips of cool (was gonna say clear . . . but it's probably polluted...) seawater.  It's actually refreshing.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 2, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> *~~DRINK WATER ON EMPTY STOMACH~~*
> 
> It is popular in Japan today to drink water immediately after waking up every morning. Furthermore, scientific tests have proven its value. We publish below a description of use of water for our readers. For old and serious diseases as well as modern illnesses the water treatment had been found successful by a Japanese medical society as a 100% cure for the following diseases: Headache, body ache, heart system, arthritis, fast heart beat, epilepsy, excess fatness, bronchitis asthma, TB, meningitis, kidney and urine diseases, vomiting, gastritis, diarrhea, piles, diabetes, constipation, all eye diseases, womb, cancer and menstrual disorders, ear nose and throat diseases.
> 
> ...



*bows*

Well, the first thing that we need to realize is that Japan's traditional medicine market, like China's, is filled with many sincere practitioners as well as a ton of sharks. Depending where this study originated it may be legit or it may be just so much static.

That's one of the tough things about Oriental medicine - it's hard to ascertain where the "studies" come from and whether they employed peer review, double-blind testing or any of the other techniques that make modern science so ... modern.

The idea of the water is that it is believed you dehydrate as you sleep, so the four cups of water are re-hydrating you. As for curing 100% of those diseases? NOTHING does that. We have here in the States a little thing called *The Water Cure*, championed by a local car-parts dealer (!). He SWEARS that it cured him of his own diseases, and after publishing a little pamphlet about the experience it has taken off into a marketing bonanza. So big, in fact, that he converted the second story of his large auto-parts warehouse to be the local information office on the system.

The secret in The Water Cure is to use a pinch of sea salt in the water. He and his followers make claims for this curing everything from headaches to cancer. 

The way I see this is that yes, we tend to dehydrate ourselves too often to be healthy, and that drinking pure water, with or without sea salt added, can only help a variety of diseases. But it certainly is NOT a panacea.

As for hot liquids during eating, again it is the Oriental medicine way to believe that many foods will have a cooling effect upon the body; in fact, the cooling foods outnumber the warming foods, especially for the poorer families who can only afford "non-warming" veggies and rice. So a hot drink would serve to balance the body, as well as stimulate the digestive system. 

Also, the principle of moderation and balance in everything one does is at play here. You shouldn't drink very COLD drinks nor very HOT ones - merely warm. It's seen as being less of a shock to the body and more easily assimilated. 

Excellent post!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 3, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> The secret in The Water Cure is to use a pinch of sea salt in the water.



Aha!  I knew there was somethin' to that . . .     Good ol' sea salt.  Chewin' on kelp is fun, too.


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 5, 2013)

We do, on average, do not drink enough water and that hurts our overall health. Lately I've taken to keeping two large glasses of water in the bathroom since I visit there a few times in the night. That way I get some more water right when I'm thirsty. It has helped me sleep better.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 5, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> We do, on average, do not drink enough water and that hurts our overall health. Lately I've taken to keeping two large glasses of water in the bathroom since I visit there a few times in the night. That way I get some more water right when I'm thirsty. It has helped me sleep better.



 Have you thought of maybe that's the reason you have to visit there so often.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..sheesh two large glasses of water during the night and I may as well be cathaterized...I would have to sleep all day to make up for the bathroom trips.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't keep glasses of water ready in my bathroom, but I have a faucet filter, and usually whenever I use the bathroom at night, I have half of a small glass of water too.  If I feel heartburn coming on, sometimes a full glass of water in place of antacids or baking soda, does the trick.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 15, 2013)

This sounds like it would probably be a beneficial thing to do. It does not say whether the water is supposed to be hot, cold, or just the lukewarm kind. But I guess the weather could have an effect on that. In the winter, I would definitely want warm or hot water, and a little lemon sounds good, too. I have no idea how much 160 ml of water is, so I guess I have to google that and see how large the glasses are supposed to be.
i think the sips of seawater would be a great idea ! It would have the natural sea salts, mineral, and other things that would be beneficial.  
Even if it doesn't cure all those 100 diseases, I am sure it would be healthy, and help us to function better.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, I'm fairly certain it beats the pants off of having a 23.5-oz. "battery bottle" of JOLT Cola!



Their initial motto was "All the sugar and twice the caffeine". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No _wonder_ they went bankrupt - the CEO probably had a heart attack ...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 16, 2013)

I used to ask for a "Diet" Jolt . . . with extra saccharine!


----------

